# migration macbook pro vers iMac



## lemsa (27 Mai 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise depuis 2 ans un macbook pro (os X El Capitan). Je viens d'acquérir un iMac sur lequel j'ai fait une migration de mon macbook pro vers l'imac (je continue à utiliser le macbook pro mais je voulais retrouver mes dossiers sur mon iMac sans avoir à tout réinstaller.

Le soucis est que la migration c'est bien déroulé mais sur l'imac lorsque j'ouvre la machine virtuelle windows 7 via parallels mon logiciel ebp que j'utilise ne fonctionne pas. Il me met licence non valide.

Si je veux désinstaller le logiciel ebp afin de réinstaller une nouvelle licence (que j'ai acheté) j'ai un message d'erreur : Runtime error espace insuffisant pour traiter cette commande. 

Que faudrait il que je fasse?
- soit reinitialiser l'imac à son état d'origine et tout réinstaller (faut il racheter une licence windows pour parallels?)
- soit désintaller complètement parallels + windows virtuel (comment faire?) et le réinstaller

Cela fait beaucoup de question mais je suis perdu et ne sais pas quoi faire. Merci de votre aide


----------



## melaure (27 Mai 2016)

Ré-installer l'iMac ne servira à rien. Le problème est dans la machine virtuelle dupliqué. Est-ce que les ressources affectées à la machine virtuelle (disque, ram) sont suffisantes ?


----------



## lemsa (27 Mai 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Ré-installer l'iMac ne servira à rien. Le problème est dans la machine virtuelle dupliqué. Est-ce que les ressources affectées à la machine virtuelle (disque, ram) sont suffisantes ?


sur le macbook pro j'ai 2048 mo et 80go pour la machine virtuelle donc suite à la migration les valeurs sont les mêmes sur l'imac.


----------



## melaure (27 Mai 2016)

lemsa a dit:


> sur le macbook pro j'ai 2048 mo et 80go pour la machine virtuelle donc suite à la migration les valeurs sont les mêmes sur l'imac.



Ok, largement suffisant. Le message d'erreur sous Windows, c'est à l'install ou la désinstallation ? La désinstallation tu essayes avec l'installeur EBP ou via le Panneau de configuration Programmes ?


----------



## lemsa (27 Mai 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Ok, largement suffisant. Le message d'erreur sous Windows, c'est à l'install ou la désinstallation ? La désinstallation tu essayes avec l'installeur EBP ou via le Panneau de configuration Programmes ?


Via le panneau de configuration


melaure a dit:


> Ok, largement suffisant. Le message d'erreur sous Windows, c'est à l'install ou la désinstallation ? La désinstallation tu essayes avec l'installeur EBP ou via le Panneau de configuration Programmes ?


Depuis le panneau de configuration. Du fait de la migration de parralels du macbook vers l'imac, faut racheter les licenses des programmes installés sur windows?


----------



## melaure (27 Mai 2016)

Je ne pense pas mais il faut surement les réactiver, car si c'est comme pour Windows, la licence est peut-être associé à un matériel particulier. En changeant de Mac (et cela se répercute sur la machine virtuelle), tu n'as plus les mêmes composants (numéro de série du processeur, type de carte mère, ID de port Etherner), et la licence se base parfois sur ces informations.

Le site d'EBP n'a pas de pages sur une migration de matériel ? Sinon contacte les pour qu'ils te fournissent une nouvelle clé.

P.S. : tu n'as pas eu de soucis pour ré-activer la licence de Windows ?


----------



## lemsa (27 Mai 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne pense pas mais il faut surement les réactiver, car si c'est comme pour Windows, la licence est peut-être associé à un matériel particulier. En changeant de Mac (et cela se répercute sur la machine virtuelle), tu n'as plus les mêmes composants (numéro de série du processeur, type de carte mère, ID de port Etherner), et la licence se base parfois sur ces informations.
> 
> Le site d'EBP n'a pas de pages sur une migration de matériel ? Sinon contacte les pour qu'ils te fournissent une nouvelle clé.
> 
> P.S. : tu n'as pas eu de soucis pour ré-activer la licence de Windows ?


Après la migration au lancement de parallels j'ai du racheter une licence pour ce dernier mais bizarrement windows fonctionne normalement. J'ai contacté ebp et pour eux le problème vient du fait que la licence windows ext la même (migration sur les 2 mac). Donc il faudrait que je désinstalle windows et réinstalle une autre licence. Comment faire? j'ai essayer de mettre parallels à la corbeille mais quand je réinstalle parallels j'ai toujours la même machine virtuelle et mon windows d'avant. Comment faire pour supprimer totalement windows et/ou parallel de l'imac pour les ré installer? Un grand merci déjà pour votre aide.


----------



## melaure (27 Mai 2016)

Pas besoin de supprimer Paralleles, c'est le logiciel de gestion des machines virtuelles. Il faut juste créer une nouvelle machine virtuelle et y installer Seven.

Ceci dit sur la machine existante, il est possible de revalider la licence Windows. Normalement il le demande même tout seul quand on passe sa VM d'un Mac à un autre. C'est ce que j'ai eu perso (par contre je suis sous VMWare).


----------



## lemsa (27 Mai 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Pas besoin de supprimer Paralleles, c'est le logiciel de gestion des machines virtuelles. Il faut juste créer une nouvelle machine virtuelle et y installer Seven.
> 
> Ceci dit sur la machine existante, il est possible de revalider la licence Windows. Normalement il le demande même tout seul quand on passe sa VM d'un Mac à un autre. C'est ce que j'ai eu perso (par contre je suis sous VMWare).


Ok je vais installer une nouvelle machine virtuelle win7 et voir ce que cela donne. Merci


----------



## lemsa (28 Mai 2016)

lemsa a dit:


> Ok je vais installer une nouvelle machine virtuelle win7 et voir ce que cela donne. Merci


J'ai donc installé une nouvelle machine virtuelle w7 et j'ai pu installer ebp sans soucis.
Merci pour les conseils et bon week end


----------

